# Endlers eating cherry shrimp?!?!



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

I just got home and I checked my 10 gal tank where I keep endlers and red cherry shrimp and I found a juv shrimp with out its head. It wasn't even that small but a little bigger than a endlers fry. I just got these shrimp like a week ago and its the first time I had them.

Lucky I put the berried shrimp in a differnt tank but that tank has endler fry about a week old. 

I didn't think they would eat shrimp of that size. Do u guys think that it had its head bitten off? 

Also do u think endler fry is big enough to eat shrimp that hatched?


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

dr.tran said:


> I just got home and I checked my 10 gal tank where I keep endlers and red cherry shrimp and I found a juv shrimp with out its head. It wasn't even that small but a little bigger than a endlers fry. I just got these shrimp like a week ago and its the first time I had them.
> 
> Lucky I put the berried shrimp in a differnt tank but that tank has endler fry about a week old.
> 
> ...


If it fits in the endler's mouth, they will eat the cherries.
there is still a possibility that the shrimp died and they just ate it.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

If you have just your berried shrimp in a tank by themself I would take tthe others out and put them in with your berried shrimp. That way you are not separating the males and females. Keep them all in their until the population goes up. Then you should be able to put them in with the endler's. You got to play the numbers game. If you have a good ratio of more shrimp in a well planted tank than they can keep their population growing. If they do eat your shrimp they would only eat so many. You got to tip the scale towards RCS. Hideouts for them will increase your growth as well.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Endlers and other livebearers eat their own young, so if your shrimp was about the size of an endler fry, then yeah, it probs goes to say that if it fits in the mouth, its gonna get eaten, plus with RCS being red and not in its wild form, its natural camouflage is taken away and it stands out against anything.


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

My Guppies in my community tank will eat baby Cherries so.......

Bill


----------



## kunerd (Jul 19, 2005)

Again as it has already been said if the rcs can fit in the fishes mouth it will end up there eventually. Including the baby rcs and very small... Sorry for the loss. Search the forums and youll find tons of threads about rcs being eaten:icon_cry:


----------



## tundragirl (Feb 15, 2006)

rule of thumb when adding shrimp to a fish dominate tank
LOTS of plants and hiding places and keep the fish well fed. If it fits in a fishes mouth they will eat it.
Cindy


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

In my endler breeder tank I have all my cherries. They dont reproduce anymore I have not seen one cherry fry in 6 months. I have also seen a swam of endlers especially the large females fighting over eating a smaller adult shrimp that one caught.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

I use to keep guppies as well and I know they eat their fry like crazy. But when it comes to endlers, I never seen them so far even to chase one. I usally have a 90% survial rate and when I put them in my fry tank its a 100%

So I never had expected them to go after the shrimp. But do u think endler fry would be able to eat RCS babbies?

BTW I seperated them just in case right now, I only have like 13 out of the orginal 25. *tears*


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

I have RCS in a tank with guppies, platys, danios, and porkchop rasboras. The population of RCS goes up very slowly because I believe the fish eat the baby RCS. I also have lots of cover, like java moss and decorations. 

SO yes, the fish will tend to eat the baby RCS, but won't really harm the adults.


----------

